# new and need help...error loading operating system



## halomunkey (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi

I just installed vista onto my computer probably a few days ago and it was working fine. Before that I was trying to partition my hard drive so I can keep my windows xp files and use vista at the same time. well it erased the windows xp and didnt create the other partition so I was left to either installing a new xp or vista....I chose vista for some odd reason.....

but to my problem....

well yesterday I decided to stop being lazy and install xp in a different partition. so I booted the windows xp cd and created a new partition using it, it restarts but it doesnt continue the installation....so I tried to install it again but after it reboots it wouldnt continue. So then I tried to boot to vista and I get "error loading operating system"

I tried using ptedit to see if it was hidden but vista was active. So I decided that maybe deleting the partition would work so I deleted it and I still keep getting the same message.

any remedies?

thanks

btw I want it back because I have tons of important files on it.(so stupid shouldve just installed xp in the first place....)
thanks again!!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings halomunkey, and Welcome to TSF.

When you do a 'cold' start, do you get the dual boot screen?....Its the one that asks which o/s you wish to boot to..its either 'windows.old' or 'Microsoft windows (?)..I think that's what the other options is.....I just can't remember at this minute; however, the 'windows.old' option is your Xp o/s.
Having said that, all the guff and info around the traps about the installation of Vista™ says NOT to install it on the same drive as your usual o/s, as you can't do a 'downgrade' from Vista™ back to Xp® :sayno: ....all this isn't very consoling to you at this moment though. :sad: 

What I need to know is exactly at what stage of the start up process does this error message appear.
Post Back.


----------

